# Choosing a merchant account



## raqi1986 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello guys,

I am continuing on planning on opening an online store and I was wondering which Merchant account do you guys recommend. Something that will automatically keep inventory, and making financing transferring to quickbooks or quicken easy.. Any advantages and benefits to making the transactions easy. 

Thank you


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't think a merchant account will keep inventory for you. It just helps you process credit cards.

Your shopping cart would be the tool that would help you manage your inventory.

Will you be selling offline as well, or primarily online?

PayPal is a good start (although it's not a traditional merchant account).

I use eonlinedata for my credit card processing: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/announcements-site-updates/t7827.html (works well with most all shopping carts)


----------



## PIMAKING (Aug 13, 2010)

Volusion works fine.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Volusion is a nice shopping cart.

As for a merchant account I'm a big fan of Chase's Paymentech. Its bundled with the Authorize.net gateway.

Its easy to setup, the rates are pretty good and the funds are in your account next morning.


----------



## jdr (Dec 18, 2010)

I've seen feefighters.com recommended to find merchant accounts.
Personally, I'm going with North American Bancard because they handled things well for the last business I was involved in.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

jdr said:


> I've seen feefighters.com recommended to find merchant accounts.
> Personally, I'm going with North American Bancard because they handled things well for the last business I was involved in.


My brother was a sales rep for them, they seemed to have a good product.


----------



## jdr (Dec 18, 2010)

headfirst said:


> My brother was a sales rep for them, they seemed to have a good product.


For who, feefighters or NAB?


----------



## jeff99200 (Jan 25, 2010)

if you use Quickbooks already they have their own processing called Merchant Solutions which works well with their product


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

jdr said:


> For who, feefighters or NAB?


NAB. It was a couple years ago. He's with the BBB now.


----------

